# I want to talk to caiman owners



## emilywriter (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, I'm writing a feature for The Guardian newspaper about people who own exotic pets, and would love to interview someone who has a caiman - or similarly large reptile - the bigger the better! All that would be involved is a chat over the phone, then a photographer would come and take a pic of you and your caiman.
If you're interested, contact me here or at emily_p70 AT hotmail.com


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

Wish it counted for bearded dragons would love to be in the paper lol - but theres a couple of caiman owner son here if you use the search button should be able to find threads started by some of the people who ownt hem x


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you may find people would be unwilling due to the negativity our hobby recieves in the press and eyes of the public, can you give any more information about the article you will be writing, what is it to do with, will it be pro keepers or will it be cleverly edited truth bending:whistling2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

SiUK said:


> you may find people would be unwilling due to the negativity our hobby recieves in the press and eyes of the public, can you give any more information about the article you will be writing, what is it to do with, will it be pro keepers or will it be cleverly edited truth bending:whistling2:


Possibly how most keepers will view this!

never trust a journalist?????


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

emilywriter said:


> Hi, I'm writing a feature for The Guardian newspaper about people who own exotic pets, and would love to interview someone who has a caiman - or similarly large reptile - the bigger the better! All that would be involved is a chat over the phone, then a photographer would come and take a pic of you and your caiman.
> If you're interested, contact me here or at emily_p70 AT hotmail.com


Emily,

"Exotic pets" is an unfortunate phrase.........exotic yes......pets no!!!!

Rephrasing this may get you more interest as those keeping DWA's do not (as a whole) call these creatures pets!!!!


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

TBH anyone who is thinking of doing so I wouldn't trust a newspaper, from first hand experience they will tell you anything they think will get you to do the interview etc & when its done they can write and will write whatever will get the most reads & I heavily doubt it will be the interesting points of Caimen taxonomy & biology.
It seems they have a licence to print lies.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Owzy46 said:


> TBH anyone who is thinking of doing so I wouldn't trust a newspaper, from first hand experience they will tell you anything they think will get you to do the interview etc & when its done they can write and will write whatever will get the most reads & I heavily doubt it will be the interesting points of Caimen taxonomy & biology.
> It seems they have a licence to print lies.


I understand where you are coming from.

I have over the years done a considerable amount of work with the press mainly on herpetological conservation and I'm sorry to say they regularly gloss over the main issues and concentrate on the trivial and attention seeking elements.........

I'd be very uncomfortable with this.....even if I did have a crocodilian....which by the way makes me wonder why the journalist is keen on that species????????????????

Steer clear!!!!!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I think any opportunity to work with journalists is a good opportunity, especially on a one to one basis like an interview. As long as a few ground rules are set before hand and if possible some 'editorial' input is agreed upon then why not take the opportunity, if I had a Caiman I would seriously consider it.
Saying that I am currently waiting news of when my interview is going to appear on the tube, and I have no idea of what's been edited out/in :whistling2:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I must admit , I assisted with a peice about my Caiman in my local newspaper, and thet was pretty much ok , they didnt write anything negative about it , I did remain anonymous though .....

But the majority of people knew it was me .....

Steve


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

Fixx said:


> I think any opportunity to work with journalists is a good opportunity, especially on a one to one basis like an interview. As long as a few ground rules are set before hand and if possible some 'editorial' input is agreed upon then why not take the opportunity, if I had a Caiman I would seriously consider it.
> Saying that I am currently waiting news of when my interview is going to appear on the tube, and I have no idea of what's been edited out/in :whistling2:


The problem is they can choose to ignore these rules should the editior decide they are not going to attract readers. For specialist magazines & even local newspapers like mentioned it will probably be a different story. However im just saying all these papers are out to do is attract readers & make money...


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I've emailed her and asked her to come back and discuss what sort of article she wants to write. 
She mentions "any other large reptiles" so I've also asked her if it's just crocodilians and if there's any reason she only wants to speak to keepers of *large* reps.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Fixx said:


> I think any opportunity to work with journalists is a good opportunity, especially on a one to one basis like an interview. As long as a few ground rules are set before hand and if possible some 'editorial' input is agreed upon then why not take the opportunity, if I had a Caiman I would seriously consider it.
> Saying that I am currently waiting news of when my interview is going to appear on the tube, and I have no idea of what's been edited out/in :whistling2:


No offence but you are being a little naive! I've worked on many TV items and press items and until its printed or aired you are in the lap of the gods!

They Never allow any editorial and thats the problem!

*HOT keepers beware and leave to others*

In this case the journalist wants big critters and that really alarms me!!!!

No matter what she would like the article to reflect in the end her editor may have a different agenda...........


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> No offence but you are being a little naive! I've worked on many TV items and press items and until its printed or aired you are in the lap of the gods!
> 
> They Never allow any editorial and thats the problem!
> 
> ...


Offence taken, fluff you! Did you not read the last line of my post?


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Offence taken, **** you! Did you not read the last line of my post?


Over-reaction much?! There are children on this forum remember. Deep breaths.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice attitude you got there!!

No need!!!!


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Id have to agree stay well clear journalist I have had my own problems with them here and they are out for stories not facts or truths

Stay away!Do not eat the apple from the tree!


----------



## emilywriter (Nov 11, 2008)

*reassurance*

Hi everyone,
thanks for replying and sorry for the delay. I hope I can reassure everyone that the feature I intend to write is not going to sensationalise keeping caimans or other large reptiles. It's for the 'Experience' section of The Guardian Weekend magazine, and is written in the first person. The section is a glimpse into the life of someone (from their perspective) - each week it's a different subject, for example, the last one I wrote was about someone with chronic insomnia. Experience: A 37-year case of insomnia | Life and style | The Guardian
So it would be great to speak to someone about what it's like to keep a large reptile. I would want to ask them about other people's reactions, what draws them to their hobby (if this is the right word - forgive my lack of correct terminology) the day-to-day routine and other interesting details that gives the reader a chance to understand that particular person's situation. Finally, I would be able to send the feature to them before it is published to ensure that they are entirely happy with what I have written. When the editor reads the piece, they sometimes ask for more information or to rephrase a sentence, and when this happens the piece is sent back to me to check it's OK. They're extra careful to report accurately, because sometimes the articles are of a very sensitive nature. The insomniac featured recently has received lots of supportive responses including suggestions of help after it was published, so I know he found it a positive experience. I hope this reassures people and makes someone be willing to be interviewed!


----------



## emilywriter (Nov 11, 2008)

*oops forgot to add this:*

The reason I'm asking to speak to someone with a large reptile is because my editor specifically requested either a big cat or a large reptile! Nothing sinister, I think she's interested in the logistics!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Im almost tempted .....


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Remember Adam and Eve and the forbidden apple

Ill say no more


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Magik said:


> Id have to agree stay well clear journalist I have had my own problems with them here and they are out for stories not facts or truths
> 
> Stay away!Do not eat the apple from the tree!


My point exactly, unfortunately one forum member didnt like my viewpoint!

Ahh well cannot win them all!!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

magik said:


> remember adam and eve and the forbidden apple
> 
> ill say no more


lol,


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> My point exactly, unfortunately one forum member didnt like my viewpoint!
> 
> Ahh well cannot win them all!!



No ya cant mate but whats the point if ya win them all?It starts getting boring!:2thumb:


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

fangsy said:


> lol,


Im not a religious freak really!!:whip:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I just think that alot of keepers of any DWA animal wouldnt want to put their face out there, a freind of mine did an article about venomous snakes and had no end of trouble, neighbors complaining that he single handedly pushed the house prices down, really hysterical stuff.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

emilywriter said:


> Hi, I'm writing a feature for The Guardian newspaper about people who own exotic pets, and would love to interview someone who has a caiman - or similarly large reptile - the bigger the better! All that would be involved is a chat over the phone, then a photographer would come and take a pic of you and your caiman.
> If you're interested, contact me here or at emily_p70 AT hotmail.com


It may be a good idea to speak to someone who specialises in "big" or "dangerous" reptiles who is more "out in the public" like the "Reptile Zone " reptile shop in Bristol. They will probably be able to give you an interesting interview with pictures of caimen, pythons, venomous snakes etc.
Also there is a member on this forum from Devon who recently had access to some African dwarf caimen and a salt water crocodile, perhaps you could attempt to contact him. Good luck.


----------



## emilywriter (Nov 11, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> It may be a good idea to speak to someone who specialises in "big" or "dangerous" reptiles who is more "out in the public" like the "Reptile Zone " reptile shop in Bristol. They will probably be able to give you an interesting interview with pictures of caimen, pythons, venomous snakes etc.
> Also there is a member on this forum from Devon who recently had access to some African dwarf caimen and a salt water crocodile, perhaps you could attempt to contact him. Good luck.


I have had a merry hour trying to track down the Devon-based person on here but being a newbie can't get my head around this site! Is there any chance you can link to the thread for me? :blush:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

I dont think it puts a very good message out that no-one's willing to do it. I know things have happened in the past with reporters and newspapers so i can understand people being reluctant to talk. But if done properly with a contract and terms signed by the editor and whoevers willing to do it i think it could be a positive step forward for the hobby.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

emilywriter said:


> I have had a merry hour trying to track down the Devon-based person on here but being a newbie can't get my head around this site! Is there any chance you can link to the thread for me? :blush:


I have spoken to the man you are looking for, but he is reluctant to be interviewed as he has had some bad press in the past. Unfortunately, many reptile keepers become victims of the media even though they have given time and energy to interviews and picture shoots, always for free, and their stories are contorted for the benefit of the reader. I personally became the subject of fairly substantial media interest several years ago, and although I thoroughly enjoyed my "fifteen minutes of infamey," I can understand that other members of the hobby may not want to be involved. As I said in my last post, you will probably have more success speaking to a bona-fide reptile dealer.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

The problem is the 'backlash". I suspect most DWA keepers keep their heads down so that neighbours do not find out whats being kept!

That and the fact that most people have a deep mistrust of the press...even those of us who work with press on a regular basis..


----------



## emilywriter (Nov 11, 2008)

*ah well*



slippery42 said:


> The problem is the 'backlash". I suspect most DWA keepers keep their heads down so that neighbours do not find out whats being kept!
> 
> That and the fact that most people have a deep mistrust of the press...even those of us who work with press on a regular basis..


Thanks for the comments, everyone. If any of you decide to come forward, hopefully I can turn around that 'deep mistrust of the press' with a positive media experience!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its not anything personal, but what you have to think is that these are very specialised and dangerous animals the genereal public, although there is no risk to them, dont like the idea of a crocodile living next door or a venomous snake, we are all fully insured and licensed but alot of people still think that these animals have no place in the hands of the public, when in fact the dangerous wild animal license is very safe with no incidents to any members of the public in 40 years. Your best bet would be perhaps contacting a shop someone mentioned the reptile zone in Bristol they keep alot of animals including crocs.


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*hi*

i have a 12 foot albino burmese python if youre interested?


----------

